# Thank you for the new DISboards software update!  That was fast.



## RaySharpton

Thank you for the new DISboards software update!  That was fast.  And it looks great, too.


----------



## ettinkerbell

RaySharpton said:


> Thank you for the new DISboards software update!  That was fast.  And it looks great, too.


Totally agree - great update that has a terrific look!


----------

